# Photos of my tropical riparium setups.



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Are you using planters? If so, mind sharing a pic of them? I really like both of your setups. Nice work.


----------



## Hidden Walrus (Oct 2, 2012)

Only one plant is in a planter, the arrowhead is growing in a small suction-cuppd shower caddy stuck to the back wall of the bigger tank and full of gravel. The rest are tall enough to root in the gravel or are just vines growing out the side of the tank or across the top of the water. The filters have some cuttings in them, the lids have been removed so they serve as little planters.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice setups. Did you do anything to treat/"purify" the plants first? Or were they safe straight from the nursery?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Love the tank looks but you seriously should separate the 3 female bettas. A sorority is a delicate thing to balance and needs a minimum of 5 or more + a densely planted tank. Adding new females to the existing group will likely get them beat up as the existing lot have their territories staked out and see thee new ones as intruders. If you get a proper # of females and remove the existing 3, re-arrange the tank (and plant it more densely-I'm talking cannot see front to back or side to side its so dense) then add them all in at once (after proper acclimation) it may work out. As it is there is not enough line of sight break up for them to hide from eachother and reduce stress/aggression. Personally I'd not do a sorority, they're very volatile and can crash and burn (end in death) in a few weeks, months, or a year.. but they usually don't end well (*all *the sorority threads I've read on a betta specific forum they attacked or killed each other to the point the owner separated everyone). They are aggressive fish and just better off not with their own kind. If you want multiple bettas together peacefully look into the wild types rather than splendens, though most wilds prefer lower pH.


edit: how long have you had the sanseviera aka snake plant on the riaprium?


----------



## Hidden Walrus (Oct 2, 2012)

I actually gave two of the bettas to the pet shop today, they did not work out as I thought they might. The fighting didn't begin until they were together almost 3 weeks and suddenly everyone had shredded tails. I kept one. 

The plants are 100% cuttings and/or divisions off of established houseplants already growing in my home, so they were free! They were not treated in any way, simply rinsed if I took them with roots. The snake plant is one unrooted small cutting which has been in the tank since August 30th and has grown some small but healthy, branched roots and a new leaf. I have it growing out of the HOB.


----------

